# NREMT .... Tomorrow!!! :D



## Matt G. (Jan 9, 2008)

Kind of excited more than nervous. I hope I will do good. I've been going over as much as i can with the small time i have.  

btw do you know any sample nremt questions? or a website that may have them for a study aid?

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Vanatta67 (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.emtportal.com/NationalRegistry.asp
http://wps.prenhall.com/chet_limmer_emergencycare_10/0,9043,1281453-,00.html

Good luck man


----------



## Matt G. (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks ur awesome!


----------



## Vanatta67 (Jan 9, 2008)

no problem they are good tests.


----------



## Matt G. (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah.. making my acct this second! looks good.


----------



## John E (Jan 9, 2008)

*Just remember...*

your ABC's and scene safety. And that all of the answers might be technically correct but only 1 of them is the best answer. You might also experience what happened to me, I had the same question asked 4 times, phrased differently and with the answer in a different order each time. After the 2nd time I started wondering what was going on, when I got home I checked to make sure I answered it right the first time and I knew I had answered it the same way each of the subsequent times. Still a bit nerve wracking.

If all else fails, pick either B or C...;^)

John E.


----------



## Matt G. (Jan 9, 2008)

ok. finished the test! now awaiting my grade. :S

I only got 70 questions... so is that good or bad? Overall my feeling on the exam I was kind of iffy about it. I feel I either did bad or good. So I have no clue. I hope that I passed. 

Pray for me! :sad:


----------



## Vanatta67 (Jan 10, 2008)

I failed at 70 and 72 but you can pass with 70 questions.


----------



## EMT19053 (Jan 10, 2008)

I passed mine the first time with 72 questions. The number of questions does'nt make a difference on pass of fail. I have talked to people that answered the whole 150 questions on the cbt and passed. Gotta think positive. Good Luck.


----------



## Matt G. (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, checked the test results this morning, and I failed. :'( 

Next time I will study more and pass with flying colors!!


----------



## Vanatta67 (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't worry about it, I am on my 3rd try the 1st time I took it I didn't study at all and it showed, the 2nd time I took it I missed by a few questions. Look at it this way you have 2 more tries don't get frustrated like I am lol.


----------



## EMT19053 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just remember your abc's, scene saftey and medical control. Good luck.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 11, 2008)

What helped me the most was memorizing the practical sheets in their exact order.  If you know that, it's a lot easier to prioritize a set of answers that all seem correct.

I heard that you get a list of the sections that you failed if you fail the test, right?  Obviously those would be focus points.


----------



## bstone (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt G. said:


> Well, checked the test results this morning, and I failed. :'(
> 
> Next time I will study more and pass with flying colors!!



Don't feel too bad, Matt. Your knowledge set it probably expansive enough to be a great EMT, but the horribly written NREMT tests set you up to fail. I don't care what anyone says, but my biochemistry exams are so much easier to decipher than the NREMT exams.


----------



## EMTryan (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt G. said:


> Well, checked the test results this morning, and I failed. :'(
> 
> Next time I will study more and pass with flying colors!!



Matt, I think you've got a great attitude because it shows.

Obviously there really isn't much you can do now except study like crazy and prepare for your next test. There are some really good tips here on the forum, if definitely helped me when I took the National Registry a couple of months ago.

One thing that definitely helped me is reading the DOT National EMT-B curriculum pdf. Here is the link: http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/ems/pub/emtbnsc.pdf

This is a big download for a pdf file but it is a good resource. I would recommend that you skim the entire document, it is a good way to prepare for your test. I broke the document into sections and skimmed it all over a couple of days and passed the NREMT. 

Good luck with your retest!B)


----------



## SC Bird (Jan 11, 2008)

Good luck with the retest...

-Matt


----------



## John E (Jan 12, 2008)

*I'm curious...*

what exactly is wrong with the way the NREMT test questions are written?

As for comparing them to a bio-chemistry class, there's such a huge difference between a single subject college class and the overall testing of knowledge and skill sets that the NREMT test attempts that it really isn't a valid comparison, my opinion of course.

My college level respiratory therapy class test questions are more easily understood than were my NREMT questions too, mainly because they only dealt with issues regarding my level of education in respiratory therapy. Had I been taking an overall licensing exam to become an RT, I would expect the questions to be much harder and require more effort on my part to understand.

My EMT instructors stressed that the NREMT tests are not like a typical, "true or false" "a,b,c,d...multiple choice tests" they are critical thinking tests, they require that the test taker think beyond such things as true or false, etc. That's exactly what I saw when I took my NREMT test.



John E.


----------



## bstone (Jan 12, 2008)

The NREMT exams are clunky, poorly written and having to choose the "most" correct answer is highly inappropriate for an emergency medical exam. It should be judging one's knowledge of the subject material and when to apply which procedure. The rountabout way they ask questions and the double talk is highly inappropriate.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 12, 2008)

As one that has taken many medical board certifications ..NCLEX, CCRN, CEN, CCEMT/P, FP-C. I have found that almost all medical board exams are written in the same manner as the NREMT. Even the AHA ACLS, PALS, are written in the same manner. I have as of yet, found any difference in the writing style. The NREMT is written by qualified outside testing specialist, that has specialty training in writing test, not field medics. All with the same mannerism of .."_ "choosing the most correct"_.... 

No board or certifying agency should * never* have an answer that is directly correct in providing treatment modality in patient care. The reason is that by placing a direct answer of treatment modality, would ensure potential litigation against the agency. It would be suggesting they suggesting a direct medical protocol that maybe proven later as harmful, or directly against local protocol  or procedures. Hence one of the reason AHA no longer "certifies" anyone.. they can test over their recommendations of treatment modalities, issuing statement of verification of completion of their education program. 

R/r 911


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jan 12, 2008)

The "most correct" is the way things should be.  Also, the NREMT cannot test you on what is not in the question.  They are not going to have trick questions.  What a lot of people I personally know end up doing is over thinking the questions by referencing their own "bad habits".  They also psych themselves out.  Some actually have test anxiety.

It's all mental.

They wouldn't have the exam in the first place if it weren't "pass"-able.  If you can pass your finals, you can pass the NREMT.  It IS that simple.

Good luck


----------



## Matt G. (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW. didn't think this thread would blow up like this. Thanks for all the support and suggestions.

I will be retaking the exam soon, probably within the next week or two. I just was wondering if anyone knew of any good books to prepare for the scenario based questions the NREMT uses. I checked amazon.com and none of them really stand out. 

I will be going over the pdf emtryan gave in the meanwhile, along with my book and notes. Thanks guys.


----------



## piranah (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php       the best website youll use it costs money but it is way worth it ...trust me i passed with 70 questions because it gives questions like the nremt...


----------



## John E (Feb 1, 2008)

*The website...*

connected to the AAOS textbook, emtb.com or something similiar has individual chapter pretests that are worded similiarly to those on the NREMT. 
They can be graded and the answers, whether you picked correctly or not, are explained pretty well.

Other than that, all the information required is in the class textbook and should have been covered in your class.

Good luck on your retaking.

John E.


----------



## Matt G. (May 4, 2008)

I usually forget to check back in here, until I receive emails says "DID YOU FORGET ABOUT EMTLIFE.com" lol anyways.

Retook it . . .

. 

. 

.

.

I PASSED!!! 

thanks for all the support!

now i have another dilemma that I posted in the EMS Talk section . . . :sad:


----------



## CPG (May 5, 2008)

I just took my class final (92%) and my state practicals (passed, First round) over the weekend.  I am waiting for the results to me uploaded to NREMT site so I can take the test.  I hate waiting......


----------



## phunguy (May 5, 2008)

Exact same thing here, passed class with 93%, passed practicals first round.. Now just waiting to get the info uploaded to NREMT so I can take it..


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------

